# 01 350 auto 4x4 not working. Ideas ??



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a 2001 f350 4x4, factory auto/manual hubs. Last year they worked fine, this year turned on my auto 4x4 nothing still in 2wd, sometime take a while for the low 4wd light to come on, but the dash 4x4 light comes on. When I put the hubs in manual/lock then 4x4 the vacuum doesnt stop. 

Has anyone had this problem and what did you do to fix it??

I guess for now Ill just lock my hubs when Im plowing. :realmad:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your auto hubs are bad. Your vacuum seals are bad. You could have a vacuum leak. Remove your auto hubs and install manual lock unlock hubs and call it a day. Fyi there was just a thread on this like 3 months ago


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

So the new manual one wont have anything to do with the auto 2wd/4wd switch in the truck then??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It will but. But you will loose your auto feature. You will just have free and lock. Like the rest of us. Bahaha come to the dark side


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

So the free is 2wd and lock is 4wd right?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lock, locks the front hubs. Free is always 2wd
So if your in free on the hubs, and you get stuck, putting the switch in auto or 4x4 will do nothing now unless you have the hubs in lock. I think warn hubs are 260.00? Well worth the money


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

ford's auto hubs suck. I had my vacuum hoses plugged on mine and just use the hubs like they are manual hubs. My autos would engage the 4wd, but not disengage. It sucked. Much better now, just wish I had the 4wd lever on the floor and not the dash switch.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

install manual locking. they are awesome. Go with either warn or mile marker. So when you have to go out for a storm just lock your hubs and when you need 4wd just turn the switch and wala youve got 4wd.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't understand why anyone in this business would have auto hubs?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

redskinsfan34;1689072 said:


> I can't understand why anyone in this business would have auto hubs?


I never understood why electric t-cases are offered on plow prep trucks. That's one of the worst things to fail during a storm, but maybe the constant use keeps it freed up.

I'll stick to a floor shifted t-case.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe I am missing something but if the vacuum part of the ford part goes bad you have to manually turn it to lock to get it to work right. So why is that worse than the aftermarket ones. You still have to get out either way. I have always had the esof feature on my trucks. I kinda like it the convenience with a fail safe mode. However I do like the floor shifter. Not really going to have an issue with that.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

*ESOF Question*



oldmankent;1681522 said:


> ford's auto hubs suck. I had my vacuum hoses plugged on mine and just use the hubs like they are manual hubs. My autos would engage the 4wd, but not disengage. It sucked. Much better now, just wish I had the 4wd lever on the floor and not the dash switch.


I am currently in the process of ordering a new F-350. I have ESOF in my current F-250 plow truck and generally leave my front hubs in manual Lock position all winter.

I have been very undecided about ordering the ESOF feature on my new F350, and therefore I've been researching the subject.

On a previous thread regarding this subject "Tony350' wrote: 
"Yes the manual is better. However I think the sof is fine. The only difference is the electric motor. If you have a vacuum leak all you have to do is manully lock your hubs in. If the motor goes out kinda screwed on that though. If you look at the hub on the sof it will have an auto setting and a lockes setting. When in auto it uses vacuum to automatically lock the hub. But you can lock it in manually also, I always lock mine in manually when I plow".

#1 - Have I been causing damage to my current F-250 by leaving the front hubs ESOF system in the Lock position all winter?

#2 - I'm soliciting opinions RE: Should I order the Standard Floor Shifter T-Case in my new F350?

Here's a link to a super clean 12,000 mile F-350 which unfortunately does not have the plow prep package in it. 
http://www.dlmotors.com/Used-2011-Ford-F-350-XL-Detroit-Lakes-MN/vd/18095171

Thanks!


----------



## highhog1 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 1999 f350.except my esof switch doesnt work either. If i pop the hood i can jump 4x4 relay next to the master cylinder to make it go into 4x4 then jump the other relay to take it out of 4x4. So i know the motor on the transfer case works. I have juice all the way to the relays but somewhere between the relay and the switch i lose it. Last year it worked fine but sitting during the off season something went bad????? I wish i could convert it to a floor shifter. Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ESOF was invented for people that want to drive a big 4X4 pickup, but are not intelligent enough to know how to use mechanical 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

tjctransport;1689745 said:


> ESOF was invented for people that want to drive a big 4X4 pickup, but are not intelligent enough to know how to use mechanical 4 wheel drive.


That would be every gm pickup for quite a few years now. Even with the lever on the floor there is still an actuator on the front diff, not sure about dodge but they don't have hubs either.

Trust me I know how hubs work, I also have power steering. I like the convenience, just like power windows and ac.

As far as what to order that is up to you. If you find a nice used truck I wouldn't let it be a deal breaker either way. As long as you are ok getting out to lock the hubs in. As most guys do I lock my hubs in most of the winter unless I am going on a long drive and just use the dash switch to shift between 2 and 4. Just like you can do with the manual hubs leave them locke d in and just use the transfer case. One other benefit with the manual hubs is you have the option of 2 low. Nice in the summer time if you have to back a heavy trailer up a steep hill at it s very tight. Nice having the extra torque without the binding of the 4wd.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Automatic hubs are a GODSEND. Nothing like being able to unlock the hubs, and get rid of axle wrap in tight quarters, then back into 4x4 if needed. Can't do that with manual hubs.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sawboy;1690893 said:


> Automatic hubs are a GODSEND. Nothing like being able to unlock the hubs, and get rid of axle wrap in tight quarters, then back into 4x4 if needed. Can't do that with manual hubs.


Amen to that! Thumbs Up


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

highhog1;1689653 said:


> I have the same problem with my 1999 f350.except my esof switch doesnt work either. If i pop the hood i can jump 4x4 relay next to the master cylinder to make it go into 4x4 then jump the other relay to take it out of 4x4. So i know the motor on the transfer case works. I have juice all the way to the relays but somewhere between the relay and the switch i lose it. Last year it worked fine but sitting during the off season something went bad????? I wish i could convert it to a floor shifter. Anyone have any ideas???


I too have the same problem and wish I had the floor shift. To do that we probably would have to change the transfer case. I have checked everything I can think of. New motor, switch,relays, fuses, etc. Something in the wire harness must be screwed up. Could be the GEM but if that was messed up I would think something else wouldn't work. How do you jump the relays? When you do that does the dash light come on telling you which position the t case is in?I took the esof motor off and turned the shaft to 4x4 and just lock and unlock the hubs. But there are times that 4x4 low would be nice, or just 2 hi. Thanks.
Gus


----------

